# Gas question



## Patrick0317 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. Here's my situation:

Im an apprentice, my boss (master plumber) sends me to a house to turn a gas drop for a stove from a horizontal position to the vertical so the stove can slide properly against the wall. I go to said house, perform task and leave.

My problem is, will my action cause any possibility for gas leakage?

The reason I ask is because I hand turned the 1/2" galv. 90 fitting and nipple (attached properly to valve and connected to stove) 90 degrees "up", but technically I loosened the fitting to make the adjustment. 

detailed info: everything has been properly taped and doped and tightened butt-hole tight. But again, with me turning the fitting as instructed, Im worried of potential leaking. 

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh boy. Tell your boss HE must go back ASAP. It's a matter of life and death.


----------



## Patrick0317 (Apr 30, 2014)

My thoughts exactly, I told my boss about this after I left the house and his response was "did it still feel tight?" my reply was "yes, but..." The conversation ended with him telling me not to worry about it because I said it "felt" tight still. But honestly, I believe its a huge danger to the homeowners.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Hope you learned something here, as you do know what a pressure test is right?
I couldn't put into words on how wrong your journeyman is.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You should have at least bubble tested the joints before you left. Go back on your own time and verify no leaks yourself and hopefully learn a lesson.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bambam (Mar 25, 2014)

How could you leave a job without knowing whatever you did is safe?

Don't you carry soap solution, or sniffer?

I would get back there ASAP. Leave a water leak, people may forgive you, leave a gas leak you might as well send flowers to their kids, parents, grandparents for their loss.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's usually safe to tighten the threaded joint a little more...
But loosening is something you'll almost never get away with...:no:

Doing anything on a gas pipe without leak testing?
Scary stuff!:yes:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Also why is your boss sending you to do work, especially gas work on your own? His license be on the line for letting you perform unsupervised work.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As ambarressing as it will be you need to head over there right away and (thouroghly) soap those fittings. Just tell the homeoners you intendded to but realized you hadn't and would like to verify they are safe. They'll be grateful on one hand but possibly pissed at the same time that you didn't do this to start with but no matter. This is Gas which is not forgiving. If it means redoing the work so be it. You already knew the right thing to do.
Edit: You'll need to let your Journeyman know ahead of time.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

how does an apprentice go to a job by himself, does your boss not realize you don't know what your doing. I just do not understand.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Agrees. Your Journeyman or journeyman supervisor needs to go along and verify proper seal of the gas piping for legal and safety reasons.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

ummmmmm........ I'm going to take it a step further. Your boss is an idiot! Do me a favor, go find a good job where you can work under good plumbers and learn the right way to perform the work.:furious: I would say quit your job, call the gas utility company to shut down the gas immediately, call the licensing board on your current (hopefully former) employer, and hope like hell he has his license revoked before he kills someone.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

You can use a lighter to find a gas leak. If the flame gets larger its leaking. Soap would be safer.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Couple things and questions. 

How long have you been working as an apprentice

Why is your boss sending you alone 

Did you bubble test

How many threads could you see


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just swing by the place and tell them you need to run a safety check that you forgot to do. Soap the fittings and in your own mind be sure.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

dclarke said:


> You can use a lighter to find a gas leak. If the flame gets larger its leaking. Soap would be safer.


If it burns the house down you definitely have a leak :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

No word from the original poster yet???? Does he still have a job?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

this is why plumbers get a bad rap... sheesh


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That has to be one of the oddest question I've heard. Is this a home owner??


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

sounds like a home owner to me. its only 1/2". It doesnt take a lot of effort to get an extra 3/4 turn tighter on 1/2". if he really does have a boss, good luck staying in business with those poor decision making skills:blink:


----------



## Patrick0317 (Apr 30, 2014)

No, SchmitzPlumbing, Im not a homeowner, I've been working for this guy for 9 weeks. And yes He does send me on jobs alone, of which I am totally against. I am in the process of going to other companies in my area and seeking new employment. And as for "poor decision making skills", when I've only been working for this guy for 9 weeks and have NEVER done plumbing work in my life...I'd say Im being put in situations where Im making the best choices I can with the amount of knowledge I have. Also, SchmitzPlumbing, read my original post to the thread and try to use some decision making yourself...then as a leader who has knowledge, advise on the situation, not be a a-hole hiding behind a computer. 

I ended up going back and sprayed a soap solution on the area in question. For whatever reason, there's no leak, no bubbles, and no smell in the house. Thanks to everyone who jumped in. I appreciate it and to clear the air, the reason I haven't been on here in a few days is: I don't live on the computer, Im working full time, go to school full time, and have a family to tend to. So I apologize in advance if Im not glued to computer screen.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't jump on Schmitz ass all he said was you sound like a HO and it doesn't take much to turn 1/2 pipe another turn. Messing with gas is no joke your boss should of helped you more then that. Next time have bubbles, sniffer, last resort a lighter


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like you did the right thing @Patrick0317 and went back to check your work. Good job. You learned something, and that's always a good thing. You can have a good career in plumbing. Now, all you have to do is find another plumbing company to work for who will put you with a journeyman and show you the ropes. Just Do It.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We always do three tests, meter dial, soap and pressure test. You can never be too careful. If you are not licensed to play with gas you better refuse to touch it. Because when chit hits the fan your the first one that's going to be on the line.
How ever at 9 weeks in the trade you should not be out on your own. No of fence to you because I don't know you, but this stage in the trade you should be looking over the shoulder of your journey man and learning. 
Never be afraid to say no or ask for help. You never ask a stupid question if you don't know the answer.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

And next time...no tape dope on gas. Ever


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

patrick, i apalogise for for getting on you like i did. the problem is there are to many guys that mess with stuff and ask pros for advise. i meant nothing bad to you personally. if you were a home owner doing it i hope you would have learned from us. none of us take our trade likely. we have all done our time and still do. welcome to the plumbing career. (not job). if you have any other questions just ask. as for your boss, run away. there are many of us that would love to have you as an employee. taking the time (unpaid) to make sure things are right is what we are all looking for in an employee:thumbsup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

also, i meant your bosses decision making skills, not yours. at 9 weeks you can make suggestions and ask questions as to why, but definately not make those kinds of decisions. again not bashing you


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

mpot said:


> And next time...no tape dope on gas. Ever


whats tape dope?


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

alberteh said:


> whats tape dope?


Sorry. Aka. Teflon tape

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

dclarke said:


> You can use a lighter to find a gas leak. If the flame gets larger its leaking. Soap would be safer.


Lol, that just made my sh*tty ass day


----------

